# How to delete cell phone name in Cruze's display?



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

amalmer71 said:


> Per the 2012 Owners Manual
> 
> http://www.chevrolet.com/content/dam/Chevrolet/northamerica/usa/nscwebsite/en/Home/Ownership/Manuals and Videos/02_pdf/2k12cruze.pdf
> 
> _Page 7-26_


Worked for us, dealer insisted on doing that for us without giving much thought to the phones name. When we became accustomed to how it works, deleted everything and started from scratch. Even with the same phones, but have to play with it.


----------



## aec618 (Dec 18, 2011)

Yep, I had done that but it didn't work. Sorry, I re-read my post and it wasn't very clear--I had deleted the old pairing, then re-paired the phone, and yet the old name for the phone was displaying in the car--even though the phone itself had been wiped and given a new name. 

However, I called Onstar tonight and they put me in touch with someone at GM Infotainment, and the guy there added one piece that solved the problem:

After deleting the old pairings, shut the car off and leave it alone for a few minutes so the memory can clear. Then restart the car and pair the phone in the usual manner. This worked perfectly.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

aec618 said:


> Yep, I had done that but it didn't work. Sorry, I re-read my post and it wasn't very clear--I had deleted the old pairing, then re-paired the phone, and yet the old name for the phone was displaying in the car--even though the phone itself had been wiped and given a new name.
> 
> However, I called Onstar tonight and they put me in touch with someone at GM Infotainment, and the guy there added one piece that solved the problem:
> 
> After deleting the old pairings, shut the car off and leave it alone for a few minutes so the memory can clear. Then restart the car and pair the phone in the usual manner. This worked perfectly.


Power cycle the car - gotta love it.


----------



## TechCruzer (Mar 15, 2012)

aec618 said:


> Yep, I had done that but it didn't work. Sorry, I re-read my post and it wasn't very clear--I had deleted the old pairing, then re-paired the phone, and yet the old name for the phone was displaying in the car--even though the phone itself had been wiped and given a new name.
> 
> However, I called Onstar tonight and they put me in touch with someone at GM Infotainment, and the guy there added one piece that solved the problem:
> 
> After deleting the old pairings, shut the car off and leave it alone for a few minutes so the memory can clear. Then restart the car and pair the phone in the usual manner. This worked perfectly.


Considering how you can simply turn the car on with a simple flick of the key... liken to the push button on a computer or laptop it does not surprise me that it would need to be power cycled to get it to retain (in this case forget) the existing configuration. :eusa_clap:

Thanks for sharing & then coming back to follow up on what you found out... something not in the OM. :th_dblthumb2:


----------

